# Sliprampen an der Ostseeküste- besonders Mecklenburg!!



## FischersFritze (9. Oktober 2002)

Moin Jungs!
Könntet Ihr nicht mal die Euch bekannten Sliprampen aufzählen, es gibt bestimmt viele Bootsangler, die gar nicht wissen, wo sie mit Ihrem Boot ins Wasser kommen, besonders interessiert mich die Mecklenburger Seite! 
Wäre schön , wenn wir da mal etwas draus machen können.
Ist auch ein Tip : Wir sollten sowas als festen Bestandteil
ins Board integrieren!!! :m 
So kann es dann auch sein, daß man sich näher kommt und man die eine oder andere Ausfahrt zusammen unternehmen kann.
Ich bin da offen, lerne auch gerne neue Angelkollegen kennen und würd mich freuen wenn die Aktion anläuft! :z 
Viele Grüße und lasst noch einen drinne!
FischersFritze #h


----------



## Pete (9. Oktober 2002)

genau selbigem vorschlag hatte ich vor einem halben jahr schon gemacht...hatte sogar eine karte dafuer vorbereitet...verlief sich aber wieder, weil kaum infos von den membern flossen...vielleicht sollte man diesen vorschlag als thema bloss hin und wieder hochbringen, damits neue member auch lesen...nur so kann daraus eine brauchbare info werden....


----------



## Klausi (9. Oktober 2002)

Wäre schon nicht schlecht ,ich kenne auch einige Stellen wo man sein Boot reinlassen kann. Aber nur in Osten :q


----------



## FischersFritze (9. Oktober 2002)

also ich slippe ja sonst immer in Travemünde , aber ich kenn noch eine auf der Insel Poel, die ist aber nicht so hip, ich glaube in Wismar soll auch noch eine sein, vielleicht hat mal jemand Informationen diesbezüglich! :m 
FischersFritze


----------



## Tiffy (9. Oktober 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde die Idee klasse. Pete hatte das ja schon mal angesprochen. Sollte Interesse bestehen, dann postet doch hier erstmal Eure Infos. Ich werd die Sachen dann auflisten und &quot;On Top&quot; setzen. Dann kann jeder mit Boot nachgucken wo entsprechende Slipanlagen zu finden sind.


----------



## Broesel (9. Oktober 2002)

Für Fehmarn habe ich hier ein paar, auch wenn ich selber leider kein Böötchen besitze... 

Heiligenhafen
Im Hafen
Infos beim Hafenmeister
Tel.: 04362 - 900 434
Kosten: Auf Anfrage

Puttgarden 
Vor dem Campingplatz links der Fähre
Infos bei Udos Anglertreff
Tel.: 04371 - 1825
Kosten: Keine

Klausdorf
Direkt am Campingplatz
Infos beim Campingplatz Klausdorf
Tel.: 04371 - 2549
Kosten: Auf Anfrage

Katharinenhof
Direkt am Campingplatz
Infos beim Campingplatz Katharinenhof
Tel.: 04371 - 9032
Kosten: Auf Anfrage

Burgtiefe
Direkt am Hafen
Infos beim Hafenmeister
Tel.: 04371 - 500 560
Kosten: Auf Anfrage

Orth
Direkt am Hafen
Infos beim Hafenmeister
Tel.: 04372 - 1282
Kosten: Auf Anfrage

Strukkamp
Direkt am Campingplatz
Infos beim Campingplatz Strukkamp
Tel.: 04371 - 2194
Kosten: Auf Anfrage

Ich hoffe, die Angaben sind noch aktuell, aber bislang hat noch keiner gemeckert... :q


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Oktober 2002)

Baltic Trolling Center 
Am Kai 29 
23775 Großenbrode 
Tel.:04367/978666

http://www.familie-liedtke.de/home/bootsslipgrossenbrode.html 

Slippen mit PKW  10€
Slippen mit Winde  ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Oktober 2002)

Super Idee!
Aber wenn das wirklich was bringen soll, dann müssen ein paar Fragen mehr drin sein:
Zum Beispiel: 
Naturrampe/ befestigt
befahrbar mit normalem PKW/ Geländewagen
geschüzt/ungeschützt ( versuch mal ein Boot auf den Trailer
                       zu bringen, wenn ne Welle aufläuft!)
mit/ohne Steg
immer zugänglich/ bestimmte Öffnungszeiten ( is geil, wenn
                  man Nachts durch ganz Vorpommern fährt,
                  um 7 am Wasser ankommt und dann liest, 
                  das nur zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr offen ist!
Parkplatz dabei um Auto/ Trailer abstellen zu können....
Werde ein paar Slips danach bennen, wenn ich mehr Zeit hab


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Oktober 2002)

Eine Auswahl an Slipanlagen findet Ihr in der K&K Ausgabe
11.
Von mir persönlich genutzte Anlagen:
Kieler Förde Heikendorf Tel. 0431/242838 Kosten 11€
Großenbrode beim Trolling Center Tel. 01724306800 20DM
@ FischersFritzebeim Meschendorftreffen habe ich in Kühlungsborn geslippt. Da der Yachthafen noch nicht fertig ist, besteht der Hafenvorplatz und der Slipp selber nur aus abgeschobenen Sand. Daher slippen nur mit Allrad und einem mulmigen Gefühl möglich.
Kosten bis jetzt keine.
Gruß
Udo


----------



## Laksos (9. Oktober 2002)

*Schaut mal hier  nach!!!  *   Diese Übersicht der Zeitschrift  &quot;BOOTE&quot; finde ich ganz gut. Sie wird ständig ausgebaut. Unsere Boardies könnten da sicher auch Einträge machen und die Liste nutzen. 
Ich bekam hier auf&acute;m Board auch schon mal den Tip www.hafenseite.de , auch nicht schlecht! 
Und die von Udo Mundt angesprochene K&K-Ausgabe 11 hilft sicher auch weiter.

Nach meinen persönlichen Eindrücken in Deutschland sind der Reihe nach die allerbesten:
1. Fehmarn Yachthafen Burgtiefe (wurde in einem posting eingangs schon erwähnt)! Absolute Topanlage! Aber bitte nur die bei der Anfahrt erste neue Anlage (von 3 oder 4?), die anderen haben schon einige PKW&acute;s versenkt! Nagelneu, sehr sicher, ausreichend flache Rampe für normale PKW, aber auch tiefes Wasser, guter Steg, geschützte Lage im Burger Binnensee. Die Preise (weiß nicht mehr ganz genau) waren sehr vernünftig (im Gegensatz zum Jachthafen Großenbrode! :r ), es gibt auch eine sehr günstigeJahreskarte! Und der Hafenmeister ist sogar sehr nett, obwohl wir keine Segler sind, die es da in der Überzahl gibt!!!  :m 
2.) Jachthafen Neustadt a.d. Ostsee (ich glaube, die hieß &quot;Ancora Marina&quot;? hat auch eine eigene Homepage, weiß bloß die Adresse im Moment nicht), auch eine tolle 1a-Anlage, geschützt, Steg, alles was man braucht. Aber etwas umständlich, man muß erstmal auf das riesige Gelände dieses großen Yachthafens vordringen, und den Trailer muß man dann rel. weit abstellen und &acute;n ziemliches Stück wieder zum Boot latschen. Aber die Anlage ist klasse, haben nur mal während eines Besuches dort geguckt. Auch dieser Hafenmeister war, obwohl wir nur als Fußgänger dort waren, sehr freundlich zu uns!
3.)Auch wirklich gut zu empfehlen die Anlage des auch schon genannten Trolling-Centers in Großenbrode. Hatten dort Angelzeug gekauft, dabei sah ich mir die Slip- und Steganlage, auch rel. geschützt, mal an.

Außerdem: Die Anlage in Orth auf Fehmarn gefiel mir auch, &quot;so 2-3&quot;, sehr geschützt im Hafen, war bloß etwas mieser Steg. Nur für meinen langen Trailer ist es da sehr eng zum wenden, aber bis 5m-Boote gehen da bestimmt prima.


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. Oktober 2002)

@ laksos
Stimmt, Großenbrode hat zwei Häfen.
Die Slipanlage im Marina Jachthafen hat letztes Jahr schon
30 DM gekostet und war mit einer Kette abgesperrt :e 
Besser ist die Anlage beim Trollingcenter.
Breite Betonrampe und gute Anlegemöglichkeit.
Parkplatz gleich um die Ecke.
Gruß
Udo


----------



## Heringsbändiger (10. Oktober 2002)

In Heiligenhafen kenne ich nur diese komische steile Holzrampe. Da würde ich bei Regen noch nicht mal mit
Allrad runterfahren.
So wie Dolfin es vorgeschlagen hat, sollten die Angaben schon sein. 

@Laksos
Auf&acute;m Autofriedhof gibts günstige Sicherheitsgurte. Am besten sind diese Hosenträgergurte. Da reißt Dich so schnell
nichts vom Hocker.  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Laksos (10. Oktober 2002)

:q


----------



## Mefo (11. Oktober 2002)

Hohenfelde bei Schönberg
Ungeschützte Slipanlage die das trailen mit dem PKW im Zeitraum von April - Oktober zuläßt.Danach ist die Slipanlage abgebaut und man kann sein Boot nur noch mit dem Trecker zu Wasser bringen das ganze dann aber kostenlos  :m ansonsten muß der Schlüssel am Kiosk für 5,00 € :r  gemietet werden.Glaube die wollten auch 25,00 € Pfand.
ungünstige Windverhältnisse :                                                                        4 aus Nord / West und Stärker
                              4 aus Nord        und Stärker
                              4 aus Nord / Ost  und Stärker
Südliche Winde sind ablandig OK zum Slipen.

Gruß aus Plön #h


----------

